# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity >  >  Cycle Adjustment Technique (CAT) attempt

## miningboy963

I'm currently attempting the Cycle Adjustment Technique to induce lucid dreams. For the past week, I've been going to bed at 10:00 PM and waking up at 5:00 AM to do reality checks every 2-5 minutes. I've generally stuck to these times, but have had some problems on a couple of days.

On day 2, I woke up at the set waking time and performed the reality checks; however, I accidentally fell asleep in the afternoon for two hours! So that night, I ended up falling asleep at about eleven o'clock, thirty minutes late, and waking up for a while at 3:30. Fortunately, I eventually fell back asleep and woke myself up at five o'clock to do the reality checks, as normal.

On day 5, I had a lucid dream by simply stopping to question my surroundings and do a reality check, which woke me up at 4:40, twenty minutes early.

And finally this morning, I was sleeping in a tent with my parents so when I woke up I couldn't turn any lights on or get out of bed, or I would have woken them up (they don't know I'm trying to lucid dream). So I lay in bed and did the reality checks, but I was really sleepy. I closed my eyes and saw hypnagogia constantly, struggling to stay awake. And I fell asleep just after the ninety minutes!  :Sad:  

Now I'm week 2, finished the initial cycle adjustment stage and ready to alternate between my early and normal waking time.

Will my CAT attempt be damaged by aforementioned events, or is it still likely to induce lucid dreams?

----------


## Sensei

I don't know much about CAT, except that not many people use it because the amount of work. I am interested to see how you do though and hope you continue updating how it works.

----------


## VagalTone

im interested in your experience  :smiley: , please post your results as there are not many people reporting it with CAT. i think this technique can be quite effective.

this morning i had very interesting dreams and i think its because i slept 3 hours more when i shouldnt have..my brain must have awakened a bit because its used to, but my body yes it was tired enough to let me sleep. so i think CAT can produce this effect.

The hardest part is not waking up early for me, it is following a strict sleep schedule.

----------


## Shrek

Wow so this CAT cycle takes about 2 weeks to set up, then afterwards can you just get an LD every night or do you have to take 2 weeks to set it up again?

----------

